# gemelo / mellizo



## drei_lengua

Hola a todos,

Hoy fue el primer día en que oí la palabra "mellizo/melliza".  Hasta hoy solamente sabía "gemelo/gemela".

En cuanto a estas palabras, ¿Cuál prefieres donde vives?  ¿Son intercambiables?  Es una más formal que la otra?

Gracias de antemano,
Drei


----------



## diegodbs

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Hoy fue el primer día en que oí la palabra "mellizo/melliza". Hasta hoy solamente sabía "gemelo/gemela".
> 
> En cuanto a estas palabras, ¿Cuál prefieres donde vives? ¿Son intercambiables? Es una más formal que la otra?
> 
> Gracias de antemano,
> Drei


Técnicamente son palabras distintas, y en medicina se emplearían correctamente, pero en la práctica se utilizan casi indistintamente. Si alguien tiene un hermano gemelo o mellizo, también emplearía bien la palabra.


----------



## gato2

Yo utilizo mellizos cuando no se parecen y gemelos cuando son identicos, pero alguna vez he oido en algun programa de television que en realidad las dos palabras son sinonimas.


----------



## Liiliia

Pues yo utilizo gemelos, pero tambien he escuchado mellizos y me parece que son sinonimos.


----------



## SpiceMan

Hasta donde sé, en Argentina se dice gemelos para referirse a los gemelos cuando nacen de una sóla cigota (monocigóticos) y mellizos para los hermanos que son de 2 cigotas diferentes (trillizos para 3, cuatrillizos para 4, etc).

Recién leí el DRAE y me encontré con que pone los 2 términos como sinónimos. Me parece incorrecto porque porlo que dice gato2, lo que yo describí parece ser lo que se entiende en España también. Nunca oí a nadie referirse como "gemelos" a hermanos nacidos de cigotas diferentes (y claramente distintos a la vista, como 2 hermanos cualquiera). Habría que notificar a la RAE que no son sinónimos. Pero no tengo nada con que "validarlo" más que las distintas personas refiriendose a hermanos de una u otra manera.

Por otro lado, ¿por ahí varía de país en país? Aporten, aporten.

Editado: Sin embargo en wikipedia dice que gemelo bivitelino es lo que gato2 y yo decimos que son los mellizos...


----------



## ILT

En México son gemelos los hermandos idénticos, y mellizos o cuates los hermanos nacidos del mismo embarazo pero de diferentes óvulos. 

Dice la RAE:
*gemelo*: * 1.* adj. _mellizo_  (ǁ nacido de un mismo parto). U. t. c. s. * 2.* _gemelo_ originado del mismo óvulo.  adj.U. t. c. s.
*mellizo*: * 1.* adj. Nacido de un mismo parto, y más especialmente de un parto doble. U. t. c. s.* 2.* adj. mellizo originado de distinto óvulo. U. t. c. s.
* cuate*:* 2.* adj._ Méx._ _mellizo_  (ǁ nacido de un mismo parto). U. t. c. s.


----------



## belén

Sí, yo siempre intento usarlas "con propiedad"

Si los niños son igualitos que dos gotas de agua, son gemelos. Si no se parecen, son mellizos.

Para hablar de un niño y una niña nunca usaré gemelos, siempre mellizos.

Como curiosidad, os ofrezco una palabra cubana que me encanta:

*jimagua**.*


* 1.* adj._ Cuba._ *mellizo*  (ǁ nacido de un mismo parto). U. t. c. s.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Hasta donde sé, en Argentina se dice gemelos para referirse a los gemelos cuando nacen de una sóla cigota (monocigóticos) y mellizos para los hermanos que son de 2 cigotas diferentes (trillizos para 3, cuatrillizos para 4, etc).[...]
> Editado: Sin embargo en wikipedia dice que gemelo bivitelino es lo que gato2 y yo decimos que son los mellizos...


 
Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes, yo les llamo gemelos a los univitelinos y mellizos (o "cuates", como dijo ILT) a los bivitelinos 
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Yo estoy de acuerdo con todo lo anterior. Los gemelos son iguales, los distingue su familia y algunos de sus amigos. Los mellizos son simplemente hermanos que nacieron a la ves, se parecen como cualquier pareja de hermanos y pueden ser niño y niña.

Sin embargo, para más de dos, sólo existe "trillizos", "cuatrillizos", etc. que yo sepa, aunque tampoco sé con qué frecuencia se dan estos casos con hermanos "idénticos" o "no idénticos".

Otra curiosidad es que muchas veces a los hermanos gemelos se les conoce familiarmente como "los melli". Y tengo una pareja de primas mellizas (no idénticas, incluso bastante diferentes) que en la familia siempre han sido "las gemelas". Pero esto son usos coloquiales, que yo no diría que son "correctos".


----------



## Bienvenidos

No reconozco la palabra "mellizo". Siempre digo y escribo "gemelo". Es una palabra nueva a mí. 

*Bienvenidos*


----------



## dassin

Yo estoy más familiarizado con 'mellizos', porque conozco mellizos pero no gemelos!


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo con todos los anteriores. Para mí gemelo = univitelino y mellizo = bivitelino, aunque oigo y entiendo gemelo = mellizo.

O sea que para mí la 2ª definición de la RAE sería la primera y viceversa.


----------



## lazarus1907

Mi padre y uno de mis tíos son mellizos y son bien distintos el uno del otro. Dos amigos míos son gemelos y no los distingue ni su madre.

Aunque las dos palabras tengan una misma raíz y puedan usarse indiferentemente, ambas tienen una acepción que las hace diferente y que permite distinguir entre los que han nacido de un mismo óvulo y los que no. Yo prefiero usar esta distinción sistemáticamente.


----------



## Juan Antonio Robledo

Creo que lo que escribió _I love translating _es lo más correcto, pues en la ciencia genética se les llama gemelos o gemelos idénticos a los que son producto de la partición de un óvulo fecundado y por lo tanto comparten  información genética similar (genotipo) por eso son tan parecidos (fenotipo) y las diferencias morfológicas se explicarían por la interacción con el medio ambiente. Los que son producto de la fecundación de 2 o más óvulos serían gemelos no idénticos o mellizos, sólo tendrían en común haber nacido en el mismo parto.

Saludos


----------



## lauranazario

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> En cuanto a estas palabras, ¿Cuál prefieres donde vives?  ¿Son intercambiables?  Es una más formal que la otra?


Sin desmerecer todas las aportaciones anteriores y como entiendo que tu pregunta está dirigida al uso popular de los vocablos "mellizo" y "gemelo".... te comento que en PR comúnmente se utiliza la palabra *gemelos* -- y en caso de ser necesario hacer la distinción, decimos *gemelos idénticos / gemelos fraternos* (en lenguaje popular no técnico y no médico).

Saludos,
LN


----------



## fenixpollo

Jellby said:
			
		

> Sin embargo, para más de dos, sólo existe "trillizos", "cuatrillizos", etc.


 ¿Se les podrá pedir una explicación de "etcetera"?  

2 = mellizos
3 = trillizos
4 = cuatrillizos
5 = ?
6 = ?
7 = ?
8 = ? 
(llego hasta ocho porque es el límite del conocimiento que tengo en mi primer idioma, y porque creo que es el límite del organismo femenino  )

Gracias.


----------



## Fernando

Yo he oído quintillizos y sextillizos. Septillizos y octillizos(?) serían prodigios de la naturaleza. 

Los trillizos sí podrían llegar a ser gemelos (ver las trillizas que acompañaban a Julio Iglesias).


----------



## odiug95

yo siempre le dije mellizo a los que nacen de óvulos diferentes, o simplemente a mujer y varon. Y gemelos a los de un mismo óvulo.
y es gracioso como se dice
·gemelos o mellizos
·trillizos
·cuatrizillos
·quintillizos
·sextillizos 
·septillizos 
·octillizos o ¿óctuples?


----------



## Vampiro

¿Cuál prefiero donde vivo?
La que corresponda, por supuesto.
A los gemelos les digo "gemelos" y a los mellizos "mellizos".
Las diferencias ya las explicaron varios foreros, y al menos en Chile todo el mundo las tiene claras.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Calambur

Confirmo el uso ya explicado: gemelos son los mellizos idéntidos, y mellizos son los nacidos de una misma parición, aunque no sean idénticos (hasta pueden ser de diferente sexo).
Vale decir que todos los gemelos son mellizos, pero no todos los mellizos son gemelos.


----------



## pejeman

Ni tan intercambiables: Yo nunca busqué a mi alma melliza; solo a mi alma gemela.

Saludos.


----------



## Betildus

Vampiro said:


> ¿Cuál prefiero donde vivo?
> 
> La que corresponda, por supuesto.
> A los gemelos les digo "gemelos" y a los mellizos "mellizos".
> Las diferencias ya las explicaron varios foreros, y al menos en Chile todo el mundo las tiene claras.
> Saludos.
> _


Exacto.
Gemelos = 1 sólo óvulo
Mellizos = 1 o más óvulos


----------



## Vampiro

Betildus said:


> Exacto.
> Gemelos = 1 sólo óvulo
> Mellizos = 1 o más óvulos


Con una salvedad:
Si los mellizos provienen de un sólo óvulo debe decirse “mellizos idénticos”, es por eso que es preferible la palabra específica “gemelos”.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Betildus

Aquí está la explicación correcta:

*Gemelos (monocigóticos)*
Un óvulo fecundado por un espermatozoide (1 huevo) se divide en dos o más células que continúan independientemente su desarrollo dando como resultado dos o más embriones, que tienen características físicas, emocionales, y sexo idéntico, ya que comparten la misma carga genética. La formación de la placenta en los monocigóticos dependerá del momento en que ocurre la división después de la fertilización. 

*Mellizos (multicigóticos)*
El otro mecanismo da como resultado los llamados comúnmente “mellizos”, que tienen el parecido habitual entre dos hermanos, y pueden ser de distinto sexo. Son dos óvulos que son fecundados por dos espermatozoides, resultando dos embarazos simultáneos, pero con su propia placenta, lo que disminuye alguno de los riesgos del embarazo múltiple. Son los más frecuentes (70%).


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Betildus said:


> Aquí está la explicación correcta:
> 
> *Gemelos (monocigóticos)*
> Un óvulo fecundado por un espermatozoide (1 huevo) se divide en dos o más células que continúan independientemente su desarrollo dando como resultado dos o más embriones, que tienen características físicas, emocionales, y sexo idéntico, ya que comparten la misma carga genética. La formación de la placenta en los monocigóticos dependerá del momento en que ocurre la división después de la fertilización.
> 
> *Mellizos (multicigóticos)*
> El otro mecanismo da como resultado los llamados comúnmente “mellizos”, que tienen el parecido habitual entre dos hermanos, y pueden ser de distinto sexo. Son dos óvulos que son fecundados por dos espermatozoides, resultando dos embarazos simultáneos, pero con su propia placenta, lo que disminuye alguno de los riesgos del embarazo múltiple. Son los más frecuentes (70%).



Puede ser. Pero los gemelos en mi familia son una especie de plaga bíblica. Tanto monocigóticos como multicigóticos. En los diversos hospitales siempre se ha hablado de "embarazo gemelar" y de "gemelos".  

El último par, como casi todos, acabó en la incubadora. Dos placentas, dos sacos amnióticos, dos niñas. Una rubia y otra morena.

Las notas de los tocólogos que atendieron a mi prima hablan de la primera gemela y la segunda gemela. Los partes médicos de las niñas hablan de la primera gemela y la segunda gemela. 

Por lo que supongo que a los médicos les da absolutamente igual; si dos bebés nacen en un mismo parto, son gemelos.


----------



## Ibermanolo

En mi tierra a los mellizos se les llama melgos ¿en alguna otra parte se utiliza esa palabra?


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela a los que son idénticos le decimos gemelos y a los "mellizos" le decimos "morochos".

Saludos.-


----------



## Aserolf

Ibermanolo said:


> En mi tierra a los mellizos se les llama melgos ¿en alguna otra parte se utiliza esa palabra?


Nunca la había oído, pero en algunas partes de México a los mellizos también les dicen *"cuates"*.
Sds;o)


----------



## ACQM

Calambur said:


> Confirmo el uso ya explicado: gemelos son los mellizos idéntidos, y mellizos son los nacidos de una misma parición, aunque no sean idénticos (hasta pueden ser de diferente sexo).
> Vale decir que todos los gemelos son mellizos, pero no todos los mellizos son gemelos.



Aquí en España no se dice eso de "todos los gemelos son mellizos, pero no todos los mellizos son gemelos", no lo entendemos así, sino al revés de hecho gemelo podría ser más genérico, cuando alguien dice mellizos se entiende que son bivitalinos y se suele decir gemelos idénticos, para remarcar que no se trata de mellizos.

Un apunte, mis abuelos que eran de Cuenca (en el centro de España) usaban la variedad dialectal "melguizo" y a mis primos siempre los llamaron "los melgues".


----------



## Ibermanolo

No sé por qué será pero así es. Gemelo en España es más genérico que mellizo. Es aceptable llamar gemelo a un mellizo pero no mellizo a un gemelo.


----------



## pejeman

Aserolf said:


> Nunca la había oído, pero en algunas partes de México a los mellizos también les dicen *"cuates"*.
> Sds;o)


 
*cuate**, ta**.*
(Del nahua _cóatl_, serpiente o mellizo).

*1. *adj._ Guat._,_ Hond._ y_ Méx._ Camarada, amigo íntimo. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj._ Méx._ *mellizo* (‖ nacido de un mismo parto). U. t. c. s.
*3. *adj._ Méx._ Igual o semejante.


Claro, por eso tu hermano del alma es tu cuate y viceversa.


----------



## Jellby

ACQM said:


> Aquí en España no se dice eso de "todos los gemelos son mellizos, pero no todos los mellizos son gemelos", no lo entendemos así, sino al revés de hecho gemelo podría ser más genérico, cuando alguien dice mellizos se entiende que son bivitalinos y se suele decir gemelos idénticos, para remarcar que no se trata de mellizos.



Yo soy de España y siempre lo he entendido como se ha dicho antes:

Gemelos -> iguales
Mellizos -> diferentes

Otra cosa es que coloquialmente a algunas parejas de gemelos se les llame "los melli(zos)" o a mis primas, que son mellizas y muy diferentes, las llamemos "las gemelas". Pero para mí estrictamente los gemelos han sido siempre mellizos idénticos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

SpiceMan said:


> Hasta donde sé, en Argentina se dice gemelos para referirse a los gemelos cuando nacen de una sóla cigota (monocigóticos) y mellizos para los hermanos que son de 2 cigotas diferentes (trillizos para 3, cuatrillizos para 4, etc).
> 
> Recién leí el DRAE y me encontré con que pone los 2 términos como sinónimos. Me parece incorrecto porque porlo que dice gato2, lo que yo describí parece ser lo que se entiende en España también. Nunca oí a nadie referirse como "gemelos" a hermanos nacidos de cigotas diferentes (y claramente distintos a la vista, como 2 hermanos cualquiera). Habría que notificar a la RAE que no son sinónimos. Pero no tengo nada con que "validarlo" más que las distintas personas refiriendose a hermanos de una u otra manera.
> 
> Por otro lado, ¿por ahí varía de país en país? Aporten, aporten.
> 
> Editado: Sin embargo en wikipedia dice que gemelo bivitelino es lo que gato2 y yo decimos que son los mellizos...



Siempre los he usado y los he oído como sinónimos en los lugares de España en que he vivido (Valencia, Canarias, Madrid y Galicia). Aunque posiblemente haya quien los distinga tal como dicen SpiceMan y gato2, no parece que haya suficiente unanimidad como para pedir a la RAE que corrija su postura de considerarlos sinónimos.
La RAE no suele ser muy receptiva para las sugerencias y propuestas que no le llegan por sus miembros, o sus Correspondientes y Asociadas.

P.S. ¿Cigota, o más bien zigoto con preferencia a cigoto?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Siempre los he usado y los he oído como sinónimos en los lugares de España en que he vivido (Valencia, Canarias, Madrid y Galicia).



Y yo también; y mi gemelar familia ha nacido en distintas épocas y diferentes lugares; y todas las parejas de gemelas, idénticas o o no, fueron siempre calificadas por los médicos como gemelas. 

Y son dieciséis.


----------



## MkRoz

¡Hola chicos/as!

*Valeria,* me ha gustado tu anterior y laaarga *definición* (_Desde el punto de vista médico-descriptivo_).
No obstante, al igual que dice *Lazarus y Jelby*:
*Gemelos/as:* Fisicamente son iguales (Formados en una bolsa-placenta)
*Mellizos/as:* Físicamente diferentes del uno al otro (Formados en bolsas-placentas separadas)

Saludos
*MkRoz*


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora, cuando los gemelos no son idénticos, se les llama cuates y a los idénticos gemelos.
La palabra mellizos no es común. Yo la escuché para referirse a cuando los cuates son niño y niña. Pero no es común.
Si dices que unos cuates niño y niña son mellizos va a sonar muy interesante y es posible que digan los cuates mellizos (para aclarar que son de diferente sexo).

Saludos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

MkRoz said:


> *Valeria,* me ha gustado tu anterior y laaarga *definición* (_Desde el punto de vista médico-descriptivo_).


Lamento laaaarga _definición_ stop 



> *Gemelos/as:* Fisicamente son iguales (Formados en una bolsa-placenta)
> *Mellizos/as:* Físicamente diferentes del uno al otro (Formados en bolsas-placentas separadas)



Pediatras no lingüistas stop


----------

